

Ask HN: tips on having people sell my saas app - andys627

Any tips or advice on the following ways to sell a saas app:
-affiliate programs (anyone used hasoffers [self managed] or click bank?)
-"agent" level accounts (give to them for cheap and with permission to resell)
-hiring dedicated sales people (let's talk about this the least)<p>Thanks!
======
j45
I just went through a similar evaluation last week. Asked a a few friends who
do online marketing, ads, affilate traffic, etc.

1) Only do an affiliate program. commission junction, etc can do it.

2) Don't private label.

3) Don't waste your time working on partnership deals. Date (Affiliate) before
you get married (revenue cut or super custom features)

4) Only take someone seriously as much as they bring in sales.

